# Making a Sliding T Bevel from an Old Vineyard Pole and a Trowel



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

I think that making your own tools it's a super nice way of polishing your skills.
For this reason, whenever I can, I try to add something to my toolbox.

This time I made a Sliding T Bevel (aka Bevel Gauge, and many other names apparently).
To do so I recycled an old wooden pole that was dismissed from a vineyard, and to make the blades I sacrificed a made in China trowel I bought for about 2$.

I hope you'll like it


----------

